# Hunting Christmas Cards



## montysmum1 (24 September 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just wondered if anyone has any suggestions of where I can find some 'classic' hunting-themed christmas cards to buy? I've seen the ones on the countryside alliance site, but wondered if there was anywhere else I could look...??

I always leave it too late to order so this year I'm trying to be more organised!!


----------



## tractor (24 September 2010)

Try Sally Mitchell (www.sallymitchell.com) or Bryn Parry (www.brynparrystudios.com)


----------



## tractor (24 September 2010)

Try Sally Mitchell or Bryn Parry.


----------



## Simsar (24 September 2010)

I was thinking of making some from my old photo's don't know if anyone would buy them.  I have some black and white ones don't know if you saw them, I was going to donate the money to our local hunt.


----------



## Mrs B (24 September 2010)

My sister-in-law has done some in the past (her own work)  - like this from a year or so ago:
I'll ask if she's doing any this year, if you're interested....


----------



## Simsar (24 September 2010)

OMG Kate that is amazing, ask her if she would like to come and paint a picture of my stallion.  Bloody smashing. xx


----------



## Mrs B (24 September 2010)

Hello S! I hope you feel better after your snoooooooooooze!
(BTW, next time Pads is poorly, you owe her BIG time)

Glad you like it - I love what she does! I'll pm you... 

Your B&W photos must've been before I joined - what's the thread? *smacks self on forehead as sees thread just above this one....*

Sorry!


----------



## Countrygirl (26 September 2010)

Whay about Daniel Crane or the Union  of Country Sports Workers Xmas cards.


----------



## Countrygirl (26 September 2010)

What about Daniel Cranes cardsor the cards done by the Union of Country Sports Workers.


----------



## L&M (26 September 2010)

Countryside alliance have a good selection this year


----------



## combat_claire (26 September 2010)

Mark Davies Injured Riders - http://www.mdirf.co.uk/PDF/Christmas_order_form2010.pdf

Fergusson Sporting Art - http://www.fergussonsportingart.co.uk/Christmas_Cards.html - not published yet, but worth keeping an eye out for. I love 'Christmas Dinner'! 

Also Dorset St Johns Ambulance - they usually advertise in Horse & Hound, have another lovely hunting scene this year.


----------



## Simsar (29 September 2010)

Kate Sturgess said:



			Hello S! I hope you feel better after your snoooooooooooze!
(BTW, next time Pads is poorly, you owe her BIG time)

Glad you like it - I love what she does! I'll pm you... 

Your B&W photos must've been before I joined - what's the thread? *smacks self on forehead as sees thread just above this one....*

Sorry!
		
Click to expand...

Hey Kate had a look at alisonwilson.co.uk awesome pictures.


----------



## Simsar (29 September 2010)

CC Mark Davies is a very good choice.  I knew Mark, such a shame.


----------



## Maesfen (29 September 2010)

Another vote for Daniel Crane.  How can you resist his work?
http://www.danielcrane.co.uk/daniel/daniel.htm  Although it doesn't say about cards, he does do them so give him a ring, he's very pleasant to talk to.  Can also recommend one of his viewings too if you get the chance, he's done a couple for our Supporters Club.


----------



## Simsar (29 September 2010)

WOW! they are amazing, Daniel looks to be riding Peter! LOL.


----------

